# Fun facts about springtails



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

If you've got some time on your hands...

http://www.collembola.org/

http://www.newswise.com/articles/view/522342/


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Interesting, thanks. John


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for the links, I really needed them today when I was trying to ID my springtails. But I realised that I need better pictures to identify them, maybe I should buy a microscope for myself as a birthday present next month. 

Springtails, and other small creatures, are really interesting when you just study them close enough. It's always fun to learn new things about new creatures. 

Here's the ones I have now (about 1,5-2 mm):


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, what a shot! You've captured several nymphal instars as well as adults, dorsal setae, antennal segments, and, coolest of all, a perfect shot of the furcula (the "spring" of the springtail) on the abdomen of the center individual. Outstanding!

I, too, find these creatures fascinating; just one more great tangent to enjoy in the frog hobby.


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks. 

It was really fun to try to take pictures of these cuties (I think they could belong to genus Isotoma, but I suppose I'd need to get microscopic pictures to be able to identify them). I can't wait to get pink ones next week. I've been fond of little ones for a long time now, first I started to look more closely at aquariums, I took pictures of the snails and then other creatures, like seed shrimps, Copepods and water fleas.

And the camera information: Canon Powershot A80 + 10 diopter closeup lens.

Now I am really happy that I have a good reason to get all kinds of interesting small feeder thingies to grow. Just springtails would be enough to give lots of things to read and study for the rest of my life. There's so many species, lots of different colours, forms, behaviours... I was really glad to get a good picture of my springtails, I've been wanting to see their "spring" for a long time. It's so fascinating how they manage to do such high and long jumps with it.


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, you took those crustacean shots too? Those are just as good as anything I can get through my stereomicroscope. I think you'd better start copyrighting (or whatever the European equivalent is) your pics...

BTW (thread hijack here, but it was my thread initially...and I did start it in the Lounge, in order to be more general, but a mod moved it to F & F): have you ever worked with outdoor water gardens? I do water lily tubs on my deck each year, and an amazing progression of water critters show up. They are fascinating to study--until the mosquito larvae reach the pupal stage and I have to add goldfish--goodbye, mini-fauna! You could get some great subjects to photograph. Your shot of the ostracod reminded me of this--I get huge blooms of them.


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

Putting copyright information takes just too much time and they can be removed quite fast if wanted, so I just rather enjoy the pretty pictures without any ugly copyrights. 

I actually found the green Copepod and the water flea from a nearby ditch when I went to get something to photograph early this summer. There was so many cool things, green, purple, blue, white with green egg sacks etc. Copepods, lots of different mosquito larvae, water fleas and tons of other creatures. I was glad that no-one saw me when I carried the bucket back to my house with me.  A small pond or tub outside is a good idea, that way you can't be spotted doing anything weird, you have a legitimate reason to fiddle with the water and plants.  

Have you taken any pictures of the creatures you've seen?


----------

